# [Debian] Grub auf Diskette ?



## gOmax (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich versuche schon seit Stunden Debian 4.0 Auf meinen Rechner zu installieren was auch ganz gut klappt, zumindest bis zum Reboot des frisch installierten Debian.

Mein Problem:
 Da ich noch WinVista64 auf einer Partition installiert habe und es auch (noch) Hauptsächlich nutze möchte ich den Bootloader Grub bei der Installation von Debian auf eine Diskette (Floppy) installieren.
Ich habe die Diskette auch während der Installation im Floppy und sie wird auch bei der Partitionierung mit angezeigt. Wenn ich bei der Bootloaderinstallation "/dev/fd0" angebe tut sich auch kurz was beim Floppy aber wenn ich das System neustarte erhalte ich "Grub Geom Error" bei Start von dieser Diskette. Da ich es tunlichst vermeiden möchte mir mein MBR zu zerschießen (was mir schon öfters passiert ist) und den Grub NICHT in den MBR schreiben will, ist es mir wichtig den Grub auf Diskette zu bringen.

Ich habe schon einiges Probiert:
- Diskette formatiert mit "mkfs.ext2 /dev/fd0"
- grub-install
- gag (was 1. das Filesystem nicht richtig erkennt und dann die Deb. Partition nicht bootet)
- Grub in die root installiert und den bootflag gesetzt... Hier bekomme ich den Fehler "no partition found" 


Kennt wer von Euch noch eine Möglichkeit den Grub auf eine Diskette zu bringen oder weis wer an was das liegen kann das es bei mir nicht funktioniert ?

Braucht Ihr noch mehr Infos ? Kein Problem 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## zeroize (11. August 2008)

Wenn du ein laufendes Linux hast, dann kannst du mit folgendem Kommandos eine GRUB-Floppy erstellen:

dd if=/boot/grub/stage1 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1
dd if=/boot/grub/stage2 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 seek=1

 - dann kannst du ja mal versuchen manuell von einer der Partionen zu starten z.B. mit rootnoverify hd(0,0)
chainloader + 1


----------



## gOmax (11. August 2008)

Moin zeroize 

Sry das ich jetzt erst Antworte, hatte ne menge zu tun :\

Ich hab deine Tipps mit Knoppix ausprobiert da ich leider kein anderes lauffähiges Linux auf dem Rechner habe... funktioniert leider auch nicht. Die Grub-Bootdiskette kann man zwar erstellen aber sie zeigt beim booten "GRUB loading Stage2Geom Error" an und nichts geht mehr 

Deine 2. Variante funktioniert leider auch nicht, wahrscheinlich kennt Knoppix den Befehl "rootnoverify" nicht.

Hmm... naja werde mir dann den Grub wohl doch "zwangsweise" in dem MBR von Vista installieren müssen... wie ich das dann wieder rückgängig mach, darüber hab ich schon schlau gemacht..ist wesentlich einfacher und vor allem Zeitsparender als jedesmal Debian neu zu installieren weil man als Newbe sich ja noch nicht so mit der Shell auskennt 

Wenn das dann auch nicht klapp....ich glaub dann krieg ich nen leichten Anfall von Aggression und muss Explodieren  ...sitz nu schon den ganzen Tag an dem Dingens :suspekt:


----------



## Navy (12. August 2008)

Normalerweise sollte es reichen, wenn Du nur den Bootverweis auf die Diskette legst. Mit 
	
	
	



```
grub-install /dev/fd0
```
 (als root oder superuser)  erstellst Du eine Bootdisk, die auf die Optionen von grub der Installation auf Deiner Platte verweist.

Im Besten Fall musst Du nichts anderes machen, als den Befehl abzusetzen, im schlimmsten Fall musst Du noch die /boot/grub/menu.lst anpassen. Das Vorgehen hat den Vorteil, dass Du bei einer defekten Diskette diese einfach austauschen kannst, Deine Einstellungen aber alle noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## gOmax (12. August 2008)

Morgen 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise sollte es reichen, wenn Du nur den Bootverweis auf die Diskette legst. Mit
> 
> ```
> grub-install /dev/fd0
> ...



Danke für die Antwort aber im 1. Post hatte ich doch schon geschrieben das ich "grub-install" erfolglos ausprobiert habe aber vieleicht war ich da etwas unpräzise mit der Ausfürung, hatte (klar ) einige Varianten Ausprobiert 

Das Ergebnis war, das grub-install, genauso wie die "dd"-Varianten, mir immer ein "Geom Error" (was auch immer das sein soll) auf den Bootscreen zauberteten.

Mittlerweile hab ich/(hat sich  ) das Problem anderweitig lösen können.
Ich habe den Grub nun doch in den MBR geschrieben. Zu meinem erstaunen wurde aber nicht der MBR von Vista überschrieben 
Ich habe eine IDE HDD (Primär Master, nur Filestorage) und eine SATA2 HDD (Vista + Debian) in meinen Rechenknecht verbaut und anscheinend hat IDE vorrang vor SATA, sodass der Grub nun im MBR der IDE HDD liegt, was mich wenig stört da mir mein BIOS per F11 eine Bootmanager zur Verfügung stellt und ich so von der IDE HDD booten kann 

Was mich nun noch interessieren würde ist ob man den MBR der IDE-HDD bereinigen kann ? (Den Grub vorher natl. auf Disk oder USB gespeichert  )

Danke euch nochmal


----------



## Navy (12. August 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich den "Geom Error" überlesen. Im Grunde gibt es mehrere Gründe für diesen Fehler, das Grub-Manual sagt dazu:


> The location of the stage2 or stage1.5 is not in the portion of the disk supported directly by the BIOS read calls. This could occur because the BIOS translated geometry has been changed by the user or the disk is moved to another machine or controller after installation, or GRUB was not installed using itself (if it was, the Stage 2 version of this error would have been seen during that process and it would not have completed the install).



Also entweder stimmen die BIOS-Einstellungen der Platte nicht, die Plattenreihenfolge hat sich geändert, das BIOS kann mit der Plattengröße nicht umgehen, die Partition kann nicht addressiert werden oder oder oder...

Um die HDD nicht mehr booten zu lassen reicht es normalerweise das Bootflag mittels fdisk zu entfernen.


----------



## gOmax (12. August 2008)

Aha, das klärt einiges auf 

Liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran das ich das Bootflag auf der SATA Platte habe (da ja dort Vista liegt), aber der Linuxkernel wohl der IDE vorang gibt. So kommt evtl. der Geom-Fehler zustande. Unklar is aber. wenn ich das Bootflag auf die IDE (nur eine Partition) lege, bekomme ich den Fehler "no Partition found" obwohl das BIOS automatisch die IDE als BOOT-HDD einstellt... nich lachen aber ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch ^^

Falls nicht klar ist wie ich das Bootflag umgestellt hab... ich hab gestern das Debian min. 10 mal neuinstalliert  und bei der Partitionserstellung kann man das ja auch machen. Ich hab mir extra ein Buch zu Debian gekauft Debian Buch nur leider steht darüber auch nicht wirklich was drin :\

Sobald ich es hinbekommen habe den Grub auf ein anderes externes Medium (vorzugsweise Diskette) zu bekommen werde ich mal den Tip mit fdisk ausprobieren 
Versteht fdisk überhaupt NTFS ? Der Boot-MBR für Debian liegt ja auf einer NTFS-IDE-HDD.

Nachtrag:
Sollche Probleme hatte ich mit SuSE nicht aber SUSE sti...t irgendwie ^^


----------



## Navy (12. August 2008)

Fdisk kennt NTFS, jedoch ist dem Bootmanager bzw dem mbr relativ egal welches FS dahinter hängt, denn er liegt schließlich nicht in einem solchen, sondern in den ersten 512 Bytes der Platte.


----------

